# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Nonoh: το φθηνότερο!

## Κώστας Κορ

Το φθηνότερο (και) για κινητά!!

Κλώνος της Betamax.

Ένα μικρό δείγμα including VAT:

L=Landline
M=Mobile

----------


## panospar

Φοβερή υπηρεσία!!! Σε πολλές χώρες είναι τζάμπα!!!

----------


## gcf

Μόνο που παίζει μόνο μέσω pc...

----------


## Κώστας Κορ

> Μόνο που παίζει μόνο μέσω pc...


Ναι. Πρέπει να είσαι συνδεμένος στο internet. Αλλά έχει το σύστημα Phone to Phone, όπου δίνεις τον αριθμό σου και τον αριθμό τoυ καλούμενου και πρώτα καλει το κανονικό σου σταθερό και μετά τον καλούμενο αριθμό. Έτσι μιλάς χωρίς ακουστικά και μικρόφωνα από το τηλέφωνό σου. Ποιότητα για εξωτερικό σχεδόν άριστη, για εσωτερικό ...πολύ καλή για τζάμπα (ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση). Κατά τα άλλα είναι άψογο. Δεν χρεώνει και πάγιο ανά κλήση (το voipdiscount χρεώνει € 0,05 ακόμα και στους FREE προορισμούς). Εννοείται ότι όλα αυτά ισχύουν για την free περίοδο.

Επίσης, αν αντί του αριθμού σου δώσεις κάποιου άλλου X (που δεν έχει PC ή intenet) και καλέσεις έναν τρίτο, μπορεί ο άλλος X να μιλήσει μέ τον τρίτο όση ώρα θέλει (με τους ίδιους όρους, δηλ. FREE όπου προβλέπεται) χρεώνοντας τον δικό σου account (αν προβλεπεται χρέωση).

----------


## paounof

> Ναι. Πρέπει να είσαι συνδεμένος στο internet. Αλλά έχει το σύστημα Phone to Phone, όπου δίνεις τον αριθμό σου και τον αριθμό τoυ καλούμενου και πρώτα καλει το κανονικό σου σταθερό και μετά τον καλούμενο αριθμό. Έτσι μιλάς χωρίς ακουστικά και μικρόφωνα από το τηλέφωνό σου. Ποιότητα για εξωτερικό σχεδόν άριστη, για εσωτερικό ...πολύ καλή για τζάμπα (ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση). Κατά τα άλλα είναι άψογο. Δεν χρεώνει και πάγιο ανά κλήση (το voipdiscount χρεώνει € 0,05 ακόμα και στους FREE προορισμούς). Εννοείται ότι όλα αυτά ισχύουν για την free περίοδο.
> 
> Επίσης, αν αντί του αριθμού σου δώσεις κάποιου άλλου X (που δεν έχει PC ή intenet) και καλέσεις έναν τρίτο, μπορεί ο άλλος X να μιλήσει μέ τον τρίτο όση ώρα θέλει (με τους ίδιους όρους, δηλ. FREE όπου προβλέπεται) χρεώνοντας τον δικό σου account (αν προβλεπεται χρέωση).


το voipdiscount δεν χρεώνει τίποτα στα free :One thumb up:

----------


## Κώστας Κορ

> το voipdiscount δεν χρεώνει τίποτα στα free


Έχεις δικιο για τα direct calls. Για τα phone to phone χρεώνει τέλος σύνδεσης €0,05 ανά κλήση.

----------


## spartak

Το Nonoh υποστηρίζει sip οπότε δεν υπαρχει λόγος να χρησιμοποιήσεις υπολογιστή. Η ποιότητα κλήσεων προς κινητά Ελλάδας δεν είναι και η καλύτερη βέβαια..

----------


## gcf

> Το Nonoh υποστηρίζει sip οπότε δεν υπαρχει λόγος να χρησιμοποιήσεις υπολογιστή.


Που το έχεις δει αυτό; Παντού λένε ότι ισχύει το αντίθετο.

----------


## yianniscan

Όποιος κλώνος της Betamax δεν έχει link προς σελίδα με τα SIP credentials που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για την παραμετροποίηση SIP UA, υποστηρίζει μόνο το software client τους. Αλλά δεν το λένε ανοιχτά, σ' αφήνουν να παιδεύεσαι. Γερμανοί γαρ...

----------


## mamouxalos

Με ποια διαδικασία γίνετε η χρέωση του τηλεφώνου ;

----------


## Κώστας Κορ

> Με ποια διαδικασία γίνετε η χρέωση του τηλεφώνου ;


Αγοράζεις credit €10 (€ 12,5 με VAT) μέσω πιστωτικής ή prepaid κάρτας ή pay pal και μιλάς, μιλάς, μιλ...............

----------


## razorblade1100

ξερει κανεις γιατι οταν το nonoh κανει logging η register καινουργιου χρηστη μου βγαζει ενα σφαλμα 32 και δεν συνδεεται ??  :Thinking: 
το firewall δεν φταιει σιγουρα γιατι το απενεργοποιησα και παλι δεν συνδεεται και δεν υπηρχε τιποτα αλλο που να μπλοκαρει πορτες .
νομιζω οτι φταιει οτι ειχα και πριν αλλα προγραμματα βοιπ στα οποια ειχα φτιαξει 2-3 χρηστες.  :Whistle: 
αν ειναι αυτο πως μπορω να καθαρισω την registry ωστε να μπορω να φτιαξω αλλον χρηστη?  :Thinking: 
(καθαρισα και με το ccleaner kai to tune-up maintenance αλλα και παλι δεν συνδεεται.)

----------


## cris28

αν κανεις log on as a new user?

----------


## razorblade1100

> αν κανεις log on as a new user?


μα αυτο κανω και οταν παει να με κανει register βγαινει το σφαλμα 32. :Thinking:

----------


## cris28

Βάζεις το ίδιο e-mail ή κάτι παρόμιο που σε αναγνωρίζει ως ήδη υπάρχον χρήστη?

----------


## razorblade1100

> Βάζεις το ίδιο e-mail ή κάτι παρόμιο που σε αναγνωρίζει ως ήδη υπάρχον χρήστη?


φυσικα οχι. :Razz:  
ολα διαφορετικα και συμπληρωνω μονο τα απαραιτητα πεδια. :Smile:

----------


## spartak

> Που το έχεις δει αυτό; Παντού λένε ότι ισχύει το αντίθετο.


Φτιάξε μια σύνδεση στο fritz και βαλε sip.nonoh.net και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα!



SIP port : 5060
Registrar : sip.nonoh.net
Proxy server : sip.nonoh.net
Outbound proxy server : leave empty
Account name : your Nonoh username
Password : your Nonoh password
Display name/number : your Nonoh name or sipnumber
Stunserver (option) : stun.nonoh.net

----------


## gcf

Πάντως όσοι το έχουν κάνει λένε πως γίνεται registration, αλλά όταν πάνε να κάνουν κλήαη, δεν ολοκληρώνεται.

----------


## mamouxalos

> Αγοράζεις credit €10 (€ 12,5 με VAT) μέσω πιστωτικής ή prepaid κάρτας ή pay pal και μιλάς, μιλάς, μιλ...............


Και δεν χρεώνετε η συσκευή σου στον οτε; :Thinking:

----------


## Κώστας Κορ

> Και δεν χρεώνετε η συσκευή σου στον οτε;


Φυσικά όχι. Οι όποιες χρεώσεις προκύψουν αφαιρούνται από το διαθέσιμο ποσό που έχεις κάθε φορά και το οποίο φαίνεται κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις το πρόγραμμα για να τηλεφωνήσεις. :One thumb up:

----------


## mamouxalos

> Φυσικά όχι. Οι όποιες χρεώσεις προκύψουν αφαιρούνται από το διαθέσιμο ποσό που έχεις κάθε φορά και το οποίο φαίνεται κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις το πρόγραμμα για να τηλεφωνήσεις.


Kαι δύο τελευταίες ερωτήσεις:
Τι σημαίνουν οι ενδείξεις 
L=Landline
M=Mobile
και πάντα τηλεφωνείς με την ίδια διαδικασία, γράφεις το τηλέφωνο σου το τηλ. του καλουμένου ή υπάρχει και εναλακτικός τρόπος δηλαδή κάποια εικονική τηλ. συσκευή στο pc που μέσα απ΄αυτή κάνεις τηλεφωνήματα;

----------


## Κώστας Κορ

> Kαι δύο τελευταίες ερωτήσεις:
> Τι σημαίνουν οι ενδείξεις 
> L=Landline
> M=Mobile


   L= Σταθερό τηλ.
   Μ= Κινητό τηλ.




> και πάντα τηλεφωνείς με την ίδια διαδικασία, γράφεις το τηλέφωνο σου το τηλ. του καλουμένου ή υπάρχει και εναλακτικός τρόπος δηλαδή κάποια εικονική τηλ. συσκευή στο pc που μέσα απ΄αυτή κάνεις τηλεφωνήματα;


Το πρόγραμμα που θα κατεβάσεις λειτουργεί σαν εικονική συσκευή. Οι κλήσεις σου πραγματοποιούνται με εντολή μέσα από το πρόγραμμα. Πρώτα πρέπει να βάλεις τις επαφές σου (contacts) με τα ονόματα και τα τηλέφωνα που θα καλείς και απλώς κάνεις κλικ στο όνομα στην ένδειξη phone to phone και πραγματοποιείται η κλήση.

----------


## pan.nl

Δίνουν και voip-in αριθμούς, αλλά προς το παρόν όχι ελληνικούς. Αναφέρεται πουθενά ποιές χώρες υποστηρίζουν?

----------


## spartak

> Δίνουν και voip-in αριθμούς, αλλά προς το παρόν όχι ελληνικούς. Αναφέρεται πουθενά ποιές χώρες υποστηρίζουν?


Πιθανότατα μόνο στην Αγγλία προς το παρόν.

----------


## cris28

Μπορουμε να παρουμε εναν τετοιον αριθμο εμεις απο Ελλαδα?

----------


## yianniscan

Μπορείς να πάρεις αριθμούς Αθήνας, Θεσσαλονίκης απ' την HOL, ή από την Altec σ' όλη την χώρα.

----------


## panospar

> Μόνο που παίζει μόνο μέσω pc...


Εγώ παιδιά το έχω συνδέσει με τηλέφωνο μέσω του ρούτερ - Level One WBR 3470 - που υποστηρίζει Voip και δουλεύει. Μπορώ να σας στείλω τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## gcf

> Εγώ παιδιά το έχω συνδέσει με τηλέφωνο μέσω του ρούτερ - Level One WBR 3470 - που υποστηρίζει Voip και δουλεύει. Μπορώ να σας στείλω τις ρυθμίσεις.


Έτσι είναι, γιατί πρόσφατα άλλαξαν τακτική και δέχονται και sip συνδέσεις.

----------


## t4ur1n3

Και τι λέει από ποιότητα ήχου ?

----------


## panospar

> Και τι λέει από ποιότητα ήχου ?


Μέχρι τώρα η ποιότητα ήχου είναι φοβερή. Το χρησιμοποιεί κυρίως η γυναίκα μου για Ρωσία και ακούγεται λες και είσαι δίπλα.

----------


## kostas2005

τελικά το nonoh λειτουργεί καλά με sip  ?
έχετε παρατηρήσει τίποτα περίεργα.....πχ με της χρεώσεις τον ήχο κλήσεις  ?
ισχύουν οι τιμές κλπ. που λέει, η όταν καλείς με sip αλλάζουν

----------


## yianniscan

Εδώ και 2 βδομάδες που το δοκιμάζω, δεν υπάρχουν extra χρεώσεις. Αλλά όλ' αυτά μπορεί ν' αλλάξουν από μέρα σε μέρα στην Betamax. Το γνωστό γνωμικό ότι το φθηνό κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι έχει άμεση εφαρμογή σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση.

----------


## kostas2005

> Εδώ και 2 βδομάδες που το δοκιμάζω, δεν υπάρχουν extra χρεώσεις. Αλλά όλ' αυτά μπορεί ν' αλλάξουν από μέρα σε μέρα στην Betamax. Το γνωστό γνωμικό ότι το φθηνό κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι έχει άμεση εφαρμογή σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση.


  κάπως έτσι το βλέπω και εγώ από μέρα σε μέρα,παραείναι καλές οι τιμές!!!

----------


## kostas2005

Προσπάθησα καμιά 10αρια φορές να βάλω χρήματα με την προπληρωμένη κάρτα όπως παλιότερα στην betamax τα προβλήματα τα ίδια, δεν τα δεχότανε ούτε με visa  ούτε με pay pall 
Το pay pall  μου εστελνε  mail στην αρχη Receipt for Your Payment to Betamax και μετα απο ενα λεπτο   																			Your payment has been refunded κάθε φορα που προσπαθούσα να βαλω χρήματα.
Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ενώ τα χρήματα τελικά δεν έμπαιναν ούτε στον πρώτο αλλά ούτε και στον δεύτερο λογαριασμό που δημιούργησα στο nonoh, το pay pall μου δέσμευσε 97 ευρο
Απο την τραπεζα μου είπαν οτι παίρνει 1 -2 ήμερες να επιστραφούν τα χρήματα
Εχε κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

........Auto merged post: kostas2005 added 50 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........

και συγκεκριμενα λεει
This transaction is refunded because we do not allow using the same paypal account on more than one user-account  
(Τι μ@λ@κες!!!!! )
οπότε μάλλον η λύση είναι αφού δεν επιτρέπεται να ανοίξω δεύτερο λογαριασμό στο paypall  με την ίδια κάρτα ,καταργώ τον ήδη υπάρχων και φτιάχνω ξανά άλλων με άλλο email

----------


## yianniscan

Ακριβώς έτσι, κι αυτό ισχύει για τον Paypal λογαριασμό με τον οποίο έχεις στείλει πληρωμές σ' οποιοδήποτε άλλο κλώνο της Betamax.

----------


## gkandir

> Ακριβώς έτσι, κι αυτό ισχύει για τον Paypal λογαριασμό με τον οποίο έχεις στείλει πληρωμές σ' οποιοδήποτε άλλο κλώνο της Betamax.


Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω, αν έχεις πληρώσει με PayPal για ένα λογαριασμό στο VoipBuster (για παράδειγμα), δεν γίνεται, με τον ίδιο λογαριασμό PayPal να πληρώσεις για μονάδες σε ένα λογαριασμό Nonoh (για παράδειγμα);

----------


## kostas2005

> Δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω, αν έχεις πληρώσει με PayPal για ένα λογαριασμό στο VoipBuster (για παράδειγμα), δεν γίνεται, με τον ίδιο λογαριασμό PayPal να πληρώσεις για μονάδες σε ένα λογαριασμό Nonoh (για παράδειγμα);


κάπως έτσι ...στο nonoh τουλάχιστον σε εμένα έτσι έγινε
 ενώ με το paypall account είχα βάλει παλιότερα σε 2-3 διαφορετικά accoynt της betamax
αν δεν το πετύχεις με την πρώτη κοίτα στο δεύτερο email που θα σου έρθει απο το paypall αν λέει κάπου
 ( This transaction is refunded because we do not allow using the same paypal account on more than one user-account )
 τότε αυτός είναι ο λόγος

----------


## gcf

Έτσι είναι η πολιτική τους πλέον, εγώ πληρώνω με κάρτα γι' αυτό το λόγο.

----------


## africa_twin

Εμένα δεν μου έχει καν επιλογές για πιστωτική κάρτα pay pal κλπ. οι μόνες επιλογές που βγάζει όταν κάνω log in  είναι αυτές που φαίνονται στη φωτό. Κάποια εξήγηση κανείς;

----------


## kostas2005

μου το εκανε παλιοτερα το voipdiscount και απλά εφτιαχνα καινούργιο λογαριασμό
αλλά με βάση τα παραπάνω 
(This transaction is refunded because we do not allow using the same paypal account on more than one user-account  )
εκτός από καινούργιο λογαριασμό ίσως χρειάζεται να κλείσεις και να ανοίξεις καινούργιο και στο paypal αν είχες και το χρησιμοποιούσες για πληρωμές στην betamax

----------


## yianniscan

@africa_twin: Άλλαξε το τηλέφωνό σου "Your Invoice Address" κι επέτρεψε στο αυτόματο σύστημα να το επιβεβαιώσει καλώντας το και πληκτρολογώντας τον κωδικό που θα σου δώσει.

Μετά απ' αυτό το βήμα, θα εμφανιστούν όλες οι επιλογές πληρωμών.

----------


## africa_twin

> @africa_twin: Άλλαξε το τηλέφωνό σου "Your Invoice Address" κι επέτρεψε στο αυτόματο σύστημα να το επιβεβαιώσει καλώντας το και πληκτρολογώντας τον κωδικό που θα σου δώσει.
> 
> Μετά απ' αυτό το βήμα, θα εμφανιστούν όλες οι επιλογές πληρωμών.


Είσαι σίγουρος;;; Δεν βλέπω πουθενά να έχει τέτοια επιλογή  :Thinking: 
Άλλαξα και το τηλ. αλλά και πάλι τπτ μάλλον φταίει ότι έχω λογαριασμό και στο 
Voipbuster και Voipdiscount και πιθανότατα τσεκάρουν στοιχεία (e-mail, διεύθυνση, τηλ. κλπ)
θα φτιάξω καινούριο λογαριασμό και βλέπουμε   :Thinking:

----------


## kostas2005

buy credits/log in

----------


## africa_twin

> buy credits/log in


Πατώντας αυτή την επιλογή με βγάζει στη φωτο που παραθέτω πιο πάνω  :Thumb down:

----------


## africa_twin

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα γιατί έχει καταντήσει πολύ σπαστικό!!! Επιχείρησα να δημιουργήσω καινούριους λογαριασμούς  με εντελώς διαφορετικά στοιχεία (user, pass, e-mail, τηλέφωνο κλπ) και στο δικό μου pc αλλά και σε 2 άλλα διαφορετικά και όλες της φορές από τις επιλογές πληρωμής είναι  μόνο αυτές που φαίνονται στη φωτό  :RTFM:  Έχει ανοίξει κάποιος άλλος λογαριασμό nonoh αυτές τις μέρες και του εμφανίζει όλους τους τρόπους πληρωμής ή μήπως είναι γενικό και το κάνουν για να μην δέχονται άλλους πελάτες  :Thinking:

----------


## africa_twin

Το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον γενικότερο. Στο e-mail που τους έστειλα και τους ρωτούσα γιατί δεν μου εμφανίζει τη μέθοδο πληρωμής μέσω πιστωτικής ή pay pal μου απάντησαν λακωνικότατα τα εξής:
"Dear customer,
Sorry,  it’s not possible to use the payment method you prefer at this moment. Please use a different payment method. Our apologies for the inconvenience.

Kind regards,

Customer service"

----------


## paounof

Εμένα μου βγαίνει κανονικά

----------


## africa_twin

Μήπως έχεις κάνει εγγραφή παλαιότερα; Αν κάνεις μια καινούρια σου βγάζει πάλι όλες τις επιλογές;
Εγώ δοκίμασα 5-6 φορές να ανοίξω καινούριο λογαριασμό με διαφορετικά στοιχεία και από διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές και δεν είχε όλες τις επιλογές πληρωμής.
Αν έχει κάποιος ανοίξει 2ο λογαριασμό που να βγάζει όλες τις επιλογές πληρωμής και δεν το χρειάζεται ας μου στείλει πμ με user & pass αν έχει την καλοσύνη  :Whistle:

----------


## spartak

Ούτε εμένα μου βγάζει πιστωτικές σε νέο λογαριασμό που άμοιξα....

----------


## aristos98

το 12voip,έχω την εντύπωσει ότι έχει φθηνότερες χρεώσεις από το nonoh,για ελέξτε το.Δυστηχώς το 12voip δεν παιζει με sip.Όποιος έχει νέα από 12voip ας ενημερώσει,παρακαλώ... :Clap:

----------


## kostas2005

ουτε με sip.voipbuster.com  proxy?

----------


## africa_twin

> ουτε με sip.voipbuster.com  proxy?


Με sip.voipbuster.com παίζει μια χαρά το 12voip  :One thumb up:

----------


## JoKo

Και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με την πληρωμή, δε μου εμφανίζει ούτε Visa Electron, ούτε PayPal.

Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## africa_twin

> Και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με την πληρωμή, δε μου εμφανίζει ούτε Visa Electron, ούτε PayPal.
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα;


  Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο με τους νέους χρήστες και υποθέτω ότι μπορεί να έχει συμπληρωθεί ο αριθμός χρηστών για την Ελλάδα οπότε να μη δέχονται ουσιαστικά νέους χρήστες. 4-5 ποστ παραπάνω αν διαβάσεις τους έστειλα mail και διάβασε τι απάντησαν...
Πριν λίγες μέρες τους ξαναέστειλα και τους ζήτησα να με ενημερώσουν όταν λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Τώρα αν απαντήσει κανείς αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Αν έχω κάτι νεότερο θα ποστάρω εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## JoKo

> Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο με τους νέους χρήστες και υποθέτω ότι μπορεί να έχει συμπληρωθεί ο αριθμός χρηστών για την Ελλάδα οπότε να μη δέχονται ουσιαστικά νέους χρήστες. 4-5 ποστ παραπάνω αν διαβάσεις τους έστειλα mail και διάβασε τι απάντησαν...
> Πριν λίγες μέρες τους ξαναέστειλα και τους ζήτησα να με ενημερώσουν όταν λυθεί το πρόβλημα. Τώρα αν απαντήσει κανείς αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Αν έχω κάτι νεότερο θα ποστάρω εδώ


ok, θα περιμένω... Τους έστειλα και εγώ μήνυμα, αλλά έλαβα την ίδια ακριβώς απάντηση με εσένα. Αν μάθω και εγώ κάτι, θα postάρω και εγώ.

----------


## thakaran

https://myaccount.nonoh.net/clx/naw.php?form=profile

Τι χώρα σας εμφανίζει στο country?

----------


## harrysvr

Γιατι πληρώνετε ;
Χρησιμοποιώ το nonoh εδώ κι ένα χρόνο, στο πρώτο εξάμηνο μίλαγα όσο(20-40-50min)  ήθελα με RU, HK, US, το τελευταίο τρίμηνο όμως ανα 5λεπτο πέφτει η γραμμή και μου λέει να πληρώσω...ξανακαλώ μιλάω 5 κοκ.
Ομως δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ εγγραφή...

----------


## yianniscan

Διότι δεν είμαστε κάφροι και τζαμπατζήδες, αφού θέλουμε η υπηρεσία που προσφέρει η Betamax να είναι επικερδής, ώστε να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.

Επίσης, είμαστε επαγγελματίες και δεν μας αρέσει η διακοπτόμενη συνομιλία μεταξύ άλλων.

----------


## africa_twin

> Διότι δεν είμαστε κάφροι και τζαμπατζήδες, αφού θέλουμε η υπηρεσία που προσφέρει η Betamax να είναι επικερδής, ώστε να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.
> 
> Επίσης, είμαστε επαγγελματίες και δεν μας αρέσει η διακοπτόμενη συνομιλία μεταξύ άλλων.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!  :One thumb up:  Κι όταν μας "ξηλώνουν" από τους δωρεάν προορισμούς το ένα site μετά το άλλο μας κακοφαίνεται... ε ρε μυαλά που κουβαλάνε μερικοί...  :Mad:

----------


## golity

Έχω την υποψία ότι αν κατεβάσετε την εφαρμογή http://www.nonoh.net/en/download.html και συνδεθείτε μέσω αυτής, μετά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα χρήσης περισσότερων τρόπων πληρωμής  :Thinking:

----------


## harrysvr

> Διότι δεν είμαστε κάφροι και τζαμπατζήδες, αφού θέλουμε η υπηρεσία που προσφέρει η Betamax να είναι επικερδής, ώστε να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.
> 
> Επίσης, είμαστε επαγγελματίες και δεν μας αρέσει η διακοπτόμενη συνομιλία μεταξύ άλλων.


Ούτε εγώ είμαι κορόιδο...

........Auto merged post: harrysvr πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!  Κι όταν μας "ξηλώνουν" από τους δωρεάν προορισμούς το ένα site μετά το άλλο μας κακοφαίνεται... ε ρε μυαλά που κουβαλάνε μερικοί...


Τουλάχιστον τα κουβαλάνε ακόμα, δεν τους έχουν φύγει πάνω απο τα μαλλιά  :Whistle:

----------


## yianniscan

> Ούτε εγώ είμαι κορόιδο...


Όχι βέβαια, κάθε άλλο. Απλά αναλογίσου ότι αν το φθηνό κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι, τότε ποιοι τρώνε το τσάμπα...

----------


## harrysvr

Πολύ "έξυπνη" παρομοίωση, εύγε...

----------


## CatMarg

Από το Νοέβρη του 2007 που το χρησιμοποιώ κ πληρώνω μέσω paypal χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα,είμαι τόσο ευχαριστημένη που προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον δεν τ'αλλάζω με τίποτα.Απ'όσα εχω δοκιμάσει,είναι το καλύτερο. :One thumb up:

----------


## cris28

Γιατί δεν καλει από nonoh σε i-call.gr λογαριασμούς;

----------


## yianniscan

Απ' όσο ξέρω καλεί, εκτός αν έχουν προσωρινό πρόβλημα στην διασύνδεσή τους. Γιατί όμως να δρομολογήσεις κλήσεις προς i-Call μέσω άλλου παρόχου εκτός του i-Call;

----------


## africa_twin

> Από το Νοέβρη του 2007 που το χρησιμοποιώ κ πληρώνω μέσω paypal χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα,είμαι τόσο ευχαριστημένη που προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον δεν τ'αλλάζω με τίποτα.Απ'όσα εχω δοκιμάσει,είναι το καλύτερο.


Το μόνο κακό που έχει το Nonoh είναι ότι έχει όριο 200 λεπτά την βδομάδα δωρεάν ενώ άλλοι κλώνοι της Betamax (12Voip, Voipdisount κλπ.) δίνουν 300 λεπτά!

----------


## CatMarg

> Το μόνο κακό που έχει το Nonoh είναι ότι έχει όριο 200 λεπτά την βδομάδα δωρεάν ενώ άλλοι κλώνοι της Betamax (12Voip, Voipdisount κλπ.) δίνουν 300 λεπτά!


Σίγουρα όμως τα καλά είναι περισότερα,οπότε δεν στέκομαι σ'αυτό.Εξάλλου μιλάω για μένα που με ικανοποιεί απόλυτα.Κάποιος άλλος με διαφορετικές ανάγκες,μπορεί να βρίσκει καλύτερο κάποιο άλλο!Είναι ανάλογα τι ζητάς κ ποιό σε καλύπτει περισότερο.

----------


## efo355

Παιδιά η ποιότητα είναι χάλια άσε που χρεώνει παραπάνω από όσο λέει

----------


## CatMarg

> Παιδιά η ποιότητα είναι χάλια άσε που χρεώνει παραπάνω από όσο λέει


Σε μένα τουλάχιστον η ποιότητα είναι +1 κ δεν εχω δει να με χρεώνει παραπάνω...εσύ πως το είδες?πες μου μήπως κ δεν τόχω προσέξει..... :Thinking:

----------


## kostas2005

> Παιδιά η ποιότητα είναι χάλια άσε που χρεώνει παραπάνω από όσο λέει


είναι χάλια χρεώνει ότι θέλει ανεξάρτητα από free days και δωρεάν λεπτα

----------


## efo355

Μίλησα 15 δευτερα με το κινητό μου σε αλλο κινητό και με χρέωσε 52 λεπτα, αλλά μετά μίλησα σε κινητό γαλλία και χρέωσε 13 λεπτα το ένα λεπτό γιατί η χρέωση για μένα ήταν 7 λεπτά και άλλα 6 η χρέωση για το κινητό στη γαλλία όπου εγώ τα χρεώθηκα όλα επίσης να προσθέσω ότι το νούμερο στη γαλλία είναι γαλλικό και δεν εχει να κάνει με roaming. Οπότε συμπέρασμα μου; Μόλις τελείωσει το 10ευρω δε ξαναβάζω άλλωστε είμαι πλήρως ικανοποιημένος με το skype

........Auto merged post: efo355 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ρε παιδιά τώρα που το κοίταξα πάλι είδα ότι με χρέωσε 0,140 για την αναπάντητη που έκανα στο κινητό μου δοκιμαστικα....Betamax τί περιμένεις....μακριααααααααααααα

........Auto merged post: efo355 πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Λοιπόν ότι βλέπετε σε τιμές είναι επι δυο δηλαδή κλήση για κινητό εντός ελλάδας είναι 0,83x2=0,166 που έστω και έτσι είναι πιο φτηνό από skype αλλά η ποιότητα ειναι άθλια (τουλάχιστον σε μένα)και είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό που οι τιμές του είναι ψεύτικες. Συγγνωμη για τα 3 συνεχόμενα ποστ αλλά είπα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την άθλια εμπειρία μου

----------


## CatMarg

> Μίλησα 15 δευτερα με το κινητό μου σε αλλο κινητό και με χρέωσε 52 λεπτα, αλλά μετά μίλησα σε κινητό γαλλία και χρέωσε 13 λεπτα το ένα λεπτό γιατί η χρέωση για μένα ήταν 7 λεπτά και άλλα 6 η χρέωση για το κινητό στη γαλλία όπου εγώ τα χρεώθηκα όλα επίσης να προσθέσω ότι το νούμερο στη γαλλία είναι γαλλικό και δεν εχει να κάνει με roaming. Οπότε συμπέρασμα μου; Μόλις τελείωσει το 10ευρω δε ξαναβάζω άλλωστε είμαι πλήρως ικανοποιημένος με το skype
> 
> ........Auto merged post: efo355 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Ρε παιδιά τώρα που το κοίταξα πάλι είδα ότι με χρέωσε 0,140 για την αναπάντητη που έκανα στο κινητό μου δοκιμαστικα....Betamax τί περιμένεις....μακριααααααααααααα
> 
> ........Auto merged post: efo355 πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Λοιπόν ότι βλέπετε σε τιμές είναι επι δυο δηλαδή κλήση για κινητό εντός ελλάδας είναι 0,83x2=0,166 που έστω και έτσι είναι πιο φτηνό από skype αλλά η ποιότητα ειναι άθλια (τουλάχιστον σε μένα)και είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό που οι τιμές του είναι ψεύτικες. Συγγνωμη για τα 3 συνεχόμενα ποστ αλλά είπα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την άθλια εμπειρία μου


Δεν συμφωνώ σε τίποτα απ'αυτά που λες....εκανα κ εγώ διάφορα πειράματα(περίπου σαν κ τα δικά σου)κ ηταν όλα οκ.Εχω κ το σκαιπ,αλλά για κάμερα κλπ.Τηλέφωνο η ποιότητα του νονο είναι πολύ καλύτερη απο σκαιπ-για μένα μιλάω πάντα.

----------


## efo355

Σε μένα η ποιότητα του skype στο τηλέφωνο είναι σαν κανονική γραμμή. Από την άλλη το nonoh άστα να πάνε

----------


## CatMarg

Πραγματικά περίεργο...... τι να φταίει άραγε κ εχουμε τόση διαφορά στα ίδια πράγματα?Η τηλ.γραμμή?Ο πάροχος?Αφού όμως είμαστε κ οι δύο ευχαριστημένοι μ'αυτά που έχουμε,ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα? :Razz:

----------


## africa_twin

> Παιδιά η ποιότητα είναι χάλια άσε που χρεώνει παραπάνω από όσο λέει


Για την ποιότητα το 90% ευθύνεται η ποιότητα της γραμμής σου και όχι το nonoh!  :Smile: 
To χρησιμοποιώ αρκετό καιρό χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα ποιότητας και μάλιστα με την "φτωχή" 1024 γραμμή μου  :Wink:

----------


## cris28

> Απ' όσο ξέρω καλεί, εκτός αν έχουν προσωρινό πρόβλημα στην διασύνδεσή τους. Γιατί όμως να δρομολογήσεις κλήσεις προς i-Call μέσω άλλου παρόχου εκτός του i-Call;


Αν κανεις sip to sip κλήση την κάνεις ως sip:username@provider
το δοκίμασα 2 φορές σε διαφορετικές ημέρες και δεν έγινε η κληση.
Το δοκιμασα κάνωντας call back από το ιστορικό των αναπαντητων του προγραμματος και δεν έγινε.
Γίνετε κάτι λάθος από μέρους μου;

----------


## yianniscan

Γενικότερα, το κλειδί στις ενδοδυκτιακές κλήσεις (OnNet calls) είναι η υπηρεσία ENUM, που επιτρέπει να καλείς νούμερα, κι όχι SIP URIs.

Ειδικότερα, στην περίπτωση κλήσεων προς αριθμούς i-Call άλλων συνδρομητών, απλά πληκτρολογείς τον αστικό αριθμό τους (2xxxxxxxxx) ή τον προσωπικό αριθμό τους (707xxxxxxx) μέσω του i-Call λογαριασμού σου με οποιοδήποτε SIP User Agent.

----------


## efo355

Ρε παιδιά και γιατί η ποιότητα με skype είναι καταπληκτική και με nonoh αστα να πάνε; Βέβαια οι μόνες κλήσεις nonoh που έχω κάνει ειναι κινητό με κινητό

----------


## cris28

> Γενικότερα, το κλειδί στις ενδοδυκτιακές κλήσεις (OnNet calls) είναι η υπηρεσία ENUM, που επιτρέπει να καλείς νούμερα, κι όχι SIP URIs.
> 
> Ειδικότερα, στην περίπτωση κλήσεων προς αριθμούς i-Call άλλων συνδρομητών, απλά πληκτρολογείς τον αστικό αριθμό τους (2xxxxxxxxx) ή τον προσωπικό αριθμό τους (707xxxxxxx) μέσω του i-Call λογαριασμού σου με οποιοδήποτε SIP User Agent.


Ποιοί δίνουν enum ?

----------


## africa_twin

Προσπαθώ κανα 2 μέρες να μπω στην κεντρική σελίδα του Nonoh http://www.nonoh.net/en/index.html και δεν μπαίνει! Εσείς μπαίνετε κανονικά;

----------


## yianniscan

Το Nonoh σέρνεται αρκετό καιρό τώρα ορισμένες ώρες κάθε μέρα.




> Ποιοί δίνουν enum ?


Σχετικά με ENUM θα βρεις: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1070 και http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...85&postcount=2

----------


## CatMarg

> Προσπαθώ κανα 2 μέρες να μπω στην κεντρική σελίδα του Nonoh http://www.nonoh.net/en/index.html και δεν μπαίνει! Εσείς μπαίνετε κανονικά;


Κι εμένα τα ίδια κάνει.

----------


## africa_twin

> Προσπαθώ κανα 2 μέρες να μπω στην κεντρική σελίδα του Nonoh http://www.nonoh.net/en/index.html και δεν μπαίνει! Εσείς μπαίνετε κανονικά;


Σήμερα δουλεύει κανονικά! Μάλλον θα είχαν πάει διακοπές  :ROFL:

----------


## CatMarg

Σήμερα είναι οκ...Κάτι θα έτυχε.(?)

----------


## conrad

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα. 

Ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες για το SIP (spa 3102) και όλα έγιναν σωστά. Έχω τηλεφωνικό σήμα κανονικά, αλλά όποιον αριθμό και αν πάρω … βουίζει!   :Sad: 


  Κάποιο λάθος κάνω, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω.

........Auto merged post: conrad πρόσθεσε 59 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



 Το βρήκα τυχαία. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αλλά το αναφέρω μήπως το χρειαστεί και κάποιος άλλος.

  Στη θέση του Proxy, οι οδηγίες γράφουν «Proxy server : sip.nonoh.net»
  Αφαίρεσα το «sip.» και έβαλα ως Proxy μόνο το «*nonoh.net*» και δούλεψε!  :Smile:  ...  :Thinking:

----------


## Farmako

Kλώνος Betamax δεν είναι και το nonoh;

Σε τι διαφέρει από το voipdiscount που επίσης έχει κλήσεις δωρεάν προς Ελλάδα;  :Confused:

----------


## spartak

> Kλώνος Betamax δεν είναι και το nonoh;
> 
> Σε τι διαφέρει από το voipdiscount που επίσης έχει κλήσεις δωρεάν προς Ελλάδα;


Έχει διαφορετικο τιμολόγιο για αρκετούς προορισμούς

----------


## trd64

Και το απολύτως καλύτερο τιμολόγιο για κινητά Ελλάδας. Δυστυχώς έχω άλλες 200 ημέρες δωρεάν στο voipdiscount.

----------


## michalispap

Το NONOH μας δουλεύει. 

Αγόρασα προχθές 10€. Ξεκίνησα τα free calls και μίλησα 2 ώρες περίπου και άρχισε να με χρεώνει!!!!! Δεν λέει 200λεπτά ανά βδομάδα???? Γιατί σταμάτησε στα 120??? Εκτός αν χρεώνει για κάθε λέπτο ομιλίας 2 λεπτά χρόνου free ένα για τον ένα προορισμό ένα για τον άλλο!!

Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται??

----------


## mylkogr

> Το NONOH μας δουλεύει. 
> 
> Αγόρασα προχθές 10€. Ξεκίνησα τα free calls και μίλησα 2 ώρες περίπου και άρχισε να με χρεώνει!!!!! Δεν λέει 200λεπτά ανά βδομάδα???? Γιατί σταμάτησε στα 120??? Εκτός αν χρεώνει για κάθε λέπτο ομιλίας 2 λεπτά χρόνου free ένα για τον ένα προορισμό ένα για τον άλλο!!
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται??


Είναι λογικό και χρεώνει πρός δύο προορισμούς όταν χρησημοποιείς την διαδικασία από το site τους διότι πράγματι καλεί πρός το σταθερό σου και πρός το σταθερού του συνομιλητή σου, χρησιμοποιόντας όμως ένα ΑΤΑ η softphone χρεώνει πρός έναν προορισμό.

----------


## conrad

Πάντως τις απογευματινές ώρες υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το Nonoh
  Αν και έχω γρήγορο ADSL, η ποιότητα τις απογευματινές – βραδινές ώρες δεν είναι καθόλου καλή. Πολλές διακοπές και καθυστερήσεις.  :Sad: 

  Το πρωί όλα είναι καλά.

  Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια εναλλακτική; Δηλαδή μόνο οι κλώνοι της Betamax υπάρχουν στη sip τηλεφωνία;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yianniscan

Όχι βέβαια, υπάρχουν αρκετοί πάροχοι SIP τηλεφωνίας, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα σ' αρέσει η τιμή του λεπτού τους που είναι περίπου διπλή. Με τιμή στα 0,07€ το λεπτό λιανική προς κινητά, είναι η καλύτερη τιμή της αγοράς αυτή την στιγμή.

Επίσης το πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται στο δίκτυο της NoNoh, αλλά στην διασύνδεση του παρόχου σου με την Γερμανία, όπου και βρίσκεται ο SIP Proxy της NoNoh.

----------


## conrad

> .....το πρόβλημα δεν βρίσκεται στο δίκτυο της NoNoh, αλλά στην διασύνδεση του παρόχου σου με την Γερμανία, όπου και βρίσκεται ο SIP Proxy της NoNoh.


 Μια που ασχολείσαι σε βάθος, μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου προτείνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο με το Nonoh που να συνεργάζεται ικανοποιητικά με τον παροχο που έχω; (δεν με πειράζει και τόσο η τιμή.)
  Βλέπεις, έχω στήσει όλο το σπίτι με βάση το I-Call, και τώρα υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα.  :Sad:   (με ενδιαφέρει να καλώ σε σταθερά και κινητά στην Ελλάδα)

----------


## africa_twin

Εγώ πάντως με otenet πάροχο δεν έχω πρόβλημα με Nonoh όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας και τώρα με την 24αρα αλλά και πριν με την 1024  :Smile:

----------


## michalispap

> Είναι λογικό και χρεώνει πρός δύο προορισμούς όταν χρησημοποιείς την διαδικασία από το site τους διότι πράγματι καλεί πρός το σταθερό σου και πρός το σταθερού του συνομιλητή σου, χρησιμοποιόντας όμως ένα ΑΤΑ η softphone χρεώνει πρός έναν προορισμό.


οταν ομως εχεις 2mbps σύνδεση δεν παίζει το ατα καλα οπότε μονο phone 2 phone

----------


## mylkogr

> οταν ομως εχεις 2mbps σύνδεση δεν παίζει το ατα καλα οπότε μονο phone 2 phone


Η 2mbs είναι περισσότερο από αρκετή για να λάβεις και έχει 256 kbps up που είναι επίσης υπεραρκετό για να στείλεις φωνή με ulow 711 codec όπως και στην παραδοσιακή τηλεφωνία. Άρα κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα, δοκίμασε όμως και με τον G729 codec που θεωρείται ανθεκτικός στις "κακές" συνδέσεις. Τα παραπάνω από προσωπική εμπειρία με συνδεση 2mbs και ΡΑΡ2, εκτός άν ταυτόχρονα κατεβάζεις "φούλ"
Κάποιος ειδικός στο θέμα για άποψη;

----------


## yianniscan

Εννοείται ότι η χρήση διαφόρων μουλαροειδών θα πρέπει ν' αποφεύγεται ταυτόχρονα με την χρήση VoIP εφαρμογών, εκτός κι αν το router υποστηρίζει QoS.

Σε γενικές γραμμές μια κλήση με G.711 (64 kbps) vocoder, 20 ms packetization, καταναλώνει 80 kbps στο IP layer, ενώ σε G.729 (8 kbps) vocoder, 20 ms packetization, καταναλώνει 24 kbps στο IP layer.

Συμπερασματικά, με τέλειο 256 kbps upstream, μπορούν να περάσουν 3 κλήσεις σε G.711 ή 12 κλήσεις σε G.729 vocoder, κάτω από ιδεατές συνθήκες.

----------


## michalispap

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! Τελικά είχατε δίκιο ότι με τα 2mbps δουλεύει καλά χρησιμοποιόντας το Ulow 711 codec.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## gcf

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί, αλλά όσοι έχουν λογαριασμό Nonoh μπορούν να έχουν πρόσβαση στην υπηρεσία του καλώντας και στο 2311768244 αρκεί να έχουν δηλώσει το σταθερό ή κινητό από το οποίο καλούν στο λογαριασμό τους.
Για περισσότερα: http://www.nonoh.net/en/geo.html

----------


## yianniscan

Μάλιστα, αριθμό Θεσσαλονίκης απ' την VoiceNet (ΟΤΕ) η NoNoh. Μεγαλεία.

Το ίδιο νούμερο έχει κι η VoipDiscount βεβαίως...

----------


## africa_twin

Μάλλον μας δουλεύει η Betamax! Μέσα σε λιγότερο από 1 μήνα έχουν κάνει δύο αυξήσεις για κλήση σε κινητά Ελλάδας!  :Thumb down: 
Αρχές Οκτώβρη χρέωνε στο Nonoh 0,070+ΦΠΑ κατά τις 20/10 το ανέβασαν 0,075+ΦΠΑ και σήμερα που το στέκαρα 0,080+ΦΠΑ  :Evil: 
Αυτό που με τσαντίζει περισσότερο είναι ότι οι αυξήσεις γίνονται στη ζούλα χωρίς να μας ενημερώνουν με e-mail  :RTFM: 
Είναι καλά οι άνθρωποι;  :Thinking:

----------


## mylkogr

> Μάλλον μας δουλεύει η Betamax! Μέσα σε λιγότερο από 1 μήνα έχουν κάνει δύο αυξήσεις για κλήση σε κινητά Ελλάδας! 
> Αρχές Οκτώβρη χρέωνε στο Nonoh 0,070+ΦΠΑ κατά τις 20/10 το ανέβασαν 0,075+ΦΠΑ και σήμερα που το στέκαρα 0,080+ΦΠΑ 
> Αυτό που με τσαντίζει περισσότερο είναι ότι οι αυξήσεις γίνονται στη ζούλα χωρίς να μας ενημερώνουν με e-mail 
> Είναι καλά οι άνθρωποι;


Σίγουρα έχεις δίκαιο 100%
Αλλά άντε βρές και τον καλύτερο.
Έχει αναφερθεί μάλιστα από χρήστη, εδώ στο φόρουμ, που παραπονέθηκε για λάθος χρεώσεις ότι τον διέγραψαν. Αυτό κι αν είναι "Πελατοκεντρική Συμπεριφορά"  :Thumb down:

----------


## yianniscan

Το παιχνίδι των κλώνων της Betamax είναι από καιρό γνωστό. Δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Έχουν πολύ φθηνές ονομαστικές χρεώσεις, αλλά οι λέξεις πελατοκεντρική συμπεριφορά δεν βρίσκονται στο λεξιλόγιό τους.

You get what you pay for.

----------


## sagiadinos

Γεια σας παιδιά. Βλέποντας και εγώ ότι το nonoh είναι όντως φθηνότερο αποφάσισα και εγώ να στείλω μια συνδρομή 10 ευρώ. Πλήρωσα με pay pal εδώ και και 10 ώρες και ενώ το pay pal τα έχει αφαιρέσει από την κάρτα μου όπως φαίνεται στο λογαριασμό μου pay pal και για λογαριασμό του nonoh/betamax στο λογαριασμό μου του nonoh έχει 0 πίστωση και μόνο για λίγο free χρόνο με αφήνει να πάρω σταθερά(δοκιμαστικά).Τί γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; Εχει τύχει σε κανέναν;

----------


## spartak

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Βλέποντας και εγώ ότι το nonoh είναι όντως φθηνότερο αποφάσισα και εγώ να στείλω μια συνδρομή 10 ευρώ. Πλήρωσα με pay pal εδώ και και 10 ώρες και ενώ το pay pal τα έχει αφαιρέσει από την κάρτα μου όπως φαίνεται στο λογαριασμό μου pay pal και για λογαριασμό του nonoh/betamax στο λογαριασμό μου του nonoh έχει 0 πίστωση και μόνο για λίγο free χρόνο με αφήνει να πάρω σταθερά(δοκιμαστικά).Τί γίνεται σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; Εχει τύχει σε κανέναν;


θα έλεγα να κάνεις λίγο υπομονή ακόμα.

----------


## prehistorik

Παίδες διαβασα και εγώ τα σχόλια σας για την εταιρία μήπως μπορεί κάποιος εν συντομία να μου πει...με το που πληρώνω 10 ευρω

1) Κρατάνε για 90 μερες
2) Μιλάω 200 λεπτά την βδομάδα και συνεπώς έχω 200λεπτα χ 12 εβδομάδες
3) Τα 10 ευρώ με το που τα δώσω μένουν στο λογαριασμό ώστε να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για sms ή τόσα πληρώνω για τα 200λεπτά την βδομάδα και μετα είναι άλλα λεφτά.

χρησιμοποίησα το nonoh σε διάφορες ώρες της ημέρας και ητανε άψογο από θέμα απόκρισης.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## africa_twin

> Παίδες διαβασα και εγώ τα σχόλια σας για την εταιρία μήπως μπορεί κάποιος εν συντομία να μου πει...με το που πληρώνω 10 ευρω
> 
> 1) Κρατάνε για 90 μερες
> 2) Μιλάω 200 λεπτά την βδομάδα και συνεπώς έχω 200λεπτα χ 12 εβδομάδες
> 3) Τα 10 ευρώ με το που τα δώσω μένουν στο λογαριασμό ώστε να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για sms ή τόσα πληρώνω για τα 200λεπτά την βδομάδα και μετα είναι άλλα λεφτά.
> 
> χρησιμοποίησα το nonoh σε διάφορες ώρες της ημέρας και ητανε άψογο από θέμα απόκρισης.
> 
> ευχαριστώ


1) Κρατάνε 120 μέρες
2)Ακριβώς και έχεις 16 εβδομάδες
3)Μένουν στο λογαριασμό και μπορείς να τα καταναλώσεις είτε με SMS είτε με κλήσεις σε κινητά είτε με κλήσεις σε σταθερά μετά την πάροδο του τετράμηνου  :Wink:

----------


## kostas2005

τα 200 λεπτά ,μπορεί να είναι και λιγότερα ότι τους έρθει είναι

----------


## ermis

Αρα δεν έχει απεριόριστες και δωρεάν κλήσεις, αλλά 200 λεπτά το μήνα περίπου δώρο!
Πάντως οι χρεώσεις που λέει για κινητά είναι πολύ καλές.

........Auto merged post: ermis πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Απότι κατάλανα τα 10euro μετά το 4μηνο αν δε τα καταναλώσεις χάνονται!!!

----------


## fadasma

Λένε οτι δίνουν 200' την εβδομάδα ανά IP, οπότε αν αλλάξεις IP δε μηδενίζονται;

----------


## gcf

> Αρα δεν έχει απεριόριστες και δωρεάν κλήσεις, αλλά 200 λεπτά το μήνα περίπου δώρο!


200 την εβδομάδα.



> Απότι κατάλανα τα 10euro μετά το 4μηνο αν δε τα καταναλώσεις χάνονται!!!


Δεν χάνονται, απλά χρεώνονται και οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά.



> Λένε οτι δίνουν 200' την εβδομάδα ανά IP, οπότε αν αλλάξεις IP δε μηδενίζονται;


Όχι είναι και ανά λογαριασμό. Αντίθετα αν δύο διαφορετικοί λογαριασμοί έχουν ίδια ip τότε μοιράζονται τα 200 λεπτά.

----------


## ermis

Μια απορία...όλα τα voip που βλέπω χρησιμοποιούν ίδια πλατφόρμα...ίδιο site.. όλα ίδια και διαφέρουν μόνο οι χρεώσεις σε κάποια... τί κλώνοι..είναι αυτοι!?

----------


## yianniscan

Ελαφρώς διαφορετικής τιμολογιακής πολιτικής.

----------


## ermis

Εκανα τη πρώτη κατάθεσή μου. Αυτό που παρατήρησα όμως είναι οτι η 1 ώρα δωρεάν τελείωσε κάπου στα 40 λεπτά... Αν τελειώνουν έτσι γρήγορα και τα 200 τη βδομάδα τότε...
Επίσης τα 10 euro γίνανε 12,61 20%φόρο! Γιά να δούμε στη πορεία τί θα βγεί. 
Πάντως και το skype είναι κορυφαίο σε ποιότητα και πραγματικά απεριόριστα αστικά! Αν είχε sip..

----------


## dfoust

παιδιά τι γίνετε στις 28-01-09 πλήρωσα και από τις 02-02-09 με χρεώνει :Thumb down:  γιατί? 
ας βοηθήσει κάποιος :Worthy: .

----------


## yianniscan

Μάλλον θα ξανάλλαξαν την πολιτική χρέωσής τους.  :Whistle:

----------


## dfoust

> Μάλλον θα ξανάλλαξαν την πολιτική χρέωσής τους.


Που θα το δω αυτό?

----------


## yianniscan

Εεεε, δεν το βλέπεις. Γενικότερα μη ζητάς πολλά απ' την εν λόγω εταιρία.

----------


## dfoust

από ότι είδα τώρα έχω μιλήσει πάνω απο 200 λεπτα σε 5 μερες οπότε σωστά με χρεώνει.
περιμένω να περάσουν 7 μέρες να δω (αυριο).

----------


## trd64

Ο συγκεκριμένος κλώνος www.nonoh.net είναι τελείως αναξιόπιστος και μόνο αυτός. 

Χρησιμοποίησε κάποιον άλλο (πχ www.justvoip.com) που δίνει δωρεάν για Ελλάδα.

----------


## dfoust

οκ φιλε αλλα μπορώ να έχω σε δυο κλώνους betamax λογαριασμό και να πληρώσω με paypal?

----------


## yianniscan

Δεν είναι απαραίτητα αληθές αυτό. Σε κάποιους κλώνους η Betamax χρησιμοποιεί κοινή βάση δεδομένων, και δεν επιτρέπει να πληρώνεις απ' τον ίδιο λογαριασμό Paypal.

----------


## paounof

Εγω έχω και nonoh και justvoip και είναι μια χαρά με το paypal!

----------


## kinetik

Η Betamax χρησιμοποιεί την ίδια βάση σε όλους τους κλώνους της και δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ίδια κάρτα ή paypal σε παραπάνω από 1 λογαριασμό χωρίς κίνδυνο αποκλεισμού.  Αν επιθυμείς να διατηρείς διαφορετικούς λογαριασμούς, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις διαφορετικούς τρόπους πληρωμής.

----------


## amoyda

δοκιμασα και εγω αυτο  το προγραμμα της nonoh,εκανα μερικες κλησεις και τωρα μου βγαζει οτι εφτασα στο οριο των free calls στο dialpad αλλα απο το phone2phone παιρνω κανονικα.
μηπως εχω χρεωση στην δευτερη περιπτωση μεσω οτε? 
δεν βλεπω κινηση απο τα λαμπακια του sagem οταν μιλαω :Razz:  
δεν εχω αγορασει ακομα χρονο ομιλιας ,ειναι απαραιτητο για landlines,αφου οπως λεει ειναι free για την χωρα μας?

----------


## yianniscan

Οι κλήσεις είναι δωρεάν αν έχεις credit στον λογαριασμό σου και βασίζονται στο FUP (Fair Use Policy) του κάθε κλώνου. Χρέωση για την τηλεφωνική κλήση μέσω του NoNoh απ' τον ΟΤΕ δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## CatMarg

Πήρα Κύπρο με νονο απο κινητό σε κινητό...εχω την εντύπωση οτι χρεώθηκε κ ο άλλος απο Κύπρο,ξέρετε αν ισχύει η μου φάνηκε?

----------


## amoyda

εκανα σημερα μια κληση απο τον ιστοτοπο της nonoh και δεν πιστευα οτι ηταν voip τηλεφωνια,ιδια με ΟΤΕ,εξαιρετικη ποιοτητα,μονο που κραταει ακριβως 4,5 λεπτα.
οχι και ασχημα,εαν βεβαια θελεις ξαναπαιρνεις.

μπραβο τους,εχουν βελτιωθει παρα πολυ.





> Οι κλήσεις είναι δωρεάν αν έχεις credit στον λογαριασμό σου και βασίζονται στο FUP (Fair Use Policy) του κάθε κλώνου. Χρέωση για την τηλεφωνική κλήση μέσω του NoNoh απ' τον ΟΤΕ δεν υπάρχει.


οκ,thanks

----------


## spartak

> Πήρα Κύπρο με νονο απο κινητό σε κινητό...εχω την εντύπωση οτι χρεώθηκε κ ο άλλος απο Κύπρο,ξέρετε αν ισχύει η μου φάνηκε?


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση

----------


## dfoust

εγώ με το nonoh δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος έχει καθυστέρηση ο ήχος, codec χρησιμοποίησα 729 και 711 αλλά τα ίδια. δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει γιατί Εβαλα ομνι και ο ήχος είναι τέλειος σαν να μιλάς με ΟΤΕ μακάρι να βγάλει πακέτο για δωρεάν κλήσεις.

----------


## Focus

Μόλις δημιούργησα ένα λογαριασμό στο nonoh ,ρύθμισα το Netfaster*  και έβαλα 12,5 € credit . Σε κινητό που δοκίμασα μια χαρά ήταν η ποιότητα ήχου! :One thumb up:  
*(Προς το παρόν είμαι σε shared ΟΤΕ και ISP Forthnet στα 1024/256 , περιμένω σύνδεση στο ιδιόκτητο της HOL.)

Το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι ότι δεν εμφανίζει αναγνώριση κλήσης , όταν καλώ από το κλασικό τηλέφωνο που είναι συνδεδεμένο στο Netfaster. Αντίθετα εμφανίζει κανονικά τον αριθμό όταν καλώ από το PC , μέσω της  εφαρμογής του Nonoh... Καμιά ιδέα? :Thinking: 

*Edit*
-Πλέον εμφανίζει κανονικά τον αριθμό μου... μάλλον ήθελε το χρόνο του !

----------


## slipknot

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως δουλεύουν τα local access numbers του nonoh και πότε συμφέρει να τα χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## spartak

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως δουλεύουν τα local access numbers του nonoh και πότε συμφέρει να τα χρησιμοποιείς?


Σου επιτρέπουν να χρησιμοποιείς το κινητό σου (ή και το σταθερό) για να κάνεις διεθνείς κλήσεις οικονομικά (καλώντας σταθερό Ελλάδας) . Πρέπει στο μενου του βέβαια να έχεις δηλώσει τα νούμερα από τα οποία θα καλείς τα access numbers. Αυτό το κάνεις από το account σου.

----------


## kinetik

Συμφέρει να τα χρησιμοποιείς σε περιπτώσεις που είσαι εκτός σπιτιού και θέλεις να καλέσεις έναν αριθμό, πχ στο εξωτερικό.  Καλείς το access number με το κινητό σου για παράδειγμα, και στη συνέχεια, μόλις συνδεθείς, καλείς τον αριθμό που σε ενδιαφέρει.  Πρόσεξε όμως, πληρώνεις και το τηλέφωνο που κάνεις από το access number αλλά και την κλήση που κάνεις στον τηλεφωνικό προορισμό σου, από το υπόλοιπο που έχεις στον λογαριασμό σου.

----------


## slipknot

Δηλαδή αν καλέσω από το κινητό μου το access number θα χρεωθώ την κλήση από το κινητό μου σε σταθερό Ελλάδας στο λογαριασμό της εταιρίας κινητής που έχω και κλήση σε κινητό Ελλάδας + κλήση σε σταθερό εξωτερικού στο λογαριασμό μου nonoh...
Το έχω καταλάβει καλά;

----------


## kinetik

Ναί, έτσι είναι.

----------


## georgep138

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν μου δουλεύει η αναγνώριση κλήσης όταν παίρνω από ATA,
ενώ δουλεύει όταν παίρνω από τον υπολογιστή.
Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους ; Τι να κάνω ; 
Βασικά την προτίμησα επειδή είχε αναγνώριση κλήσης.

----------


## Focus

Από to Netfaster καλώντας σε κινητό που δοκίμασα , εμφανίζει κανονικά αναγνώριση.  Σε σταθερά δε μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά ( αν αλλάζει κάτι...)  :Smile:

----------


## Nrod

Έχει κανείς επίσης πρόβλημα με το access number 2311768244 της Betamax; Ενώ ο άλλος απαντάει κανονικά, δεν τον ακούω ούτε αυτός με ακούει! Η κλήση βέβαια καταγράφεται και χρεώνεται κανονικότατα στο λογαριασμό μου.  :Evil:

----------


## kinetik

> Έχει κανείς επίσης πρόβλημα με το access number 2311768244 της Betamax; Ενώ ο άλλος απαντάει κανονικά, δεν τον ακούω ούτε αυτός με ακούει! Η κλήση βέβαια καταγράφεται και χρεώνεται κανονικότατα στο λογαριασμό μου.


Πότε δουλεύει, πότε όχι, δοκίμασε να επικοινωνήσεις με την τεχνική υποστήριξη του παρόχου voip.

----------


## Nrod

> Πότε δουλεύει, πότε όχι, δοκίμασε να επικοινωνήσεις με την τεχνική υποστήριξη του παρόχου voip.



Σώθηκα τώρα. Τεχνική υποστήριξη και Betamax είναι δύο έννοιες ασύμβατες  :Laughing: 

Σήμερα πάντως δούλεψε για σταθερά Γερμανίας και Αγγλίας, αλλά σε σταθερά Ελλάδας δεν ακούν οι συνομιλητές.

----------


## slipknot

Στους τρόπους πληρωμής επιλέγω το paypal και με βγάζει σε κενή σελίδα.Μας τελείωσε ανεπίσημα το paypal σαν τρόπος πληρωμής;

----------


## kinetik

> Στους τρόπους πληρωμής επιλέγω το paypal και με βγάζει σε κενή σελίδα.Μας τελείωσε ανεπίσημα το paypal σαν τρόπος πληρωμής;


Δοκίμασε refresh τη σελίδα, μπορεί να κόλλησε στιγμιαία.

----------


## slipknot

Όχι δεν κόλλησε.Μου εμφανίζει στους τρόπους πληρωμής το paypal,πατάω και ζητάω να αγοράσω τα 10 ευρώ χρόνο ομιλίας και εκει τέλος...Δεν μου δίνει την επιλογή να τα πάρω...Έστειλα email και μου απάντησαν να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο από τους τρόπους πληρωμής που είναι διαθέσιμος  :Whip:

----------


## ogenikos

> Όχι δεν κόλλησε.Μου εμφανίζει στους τρόπους πληρωμής το paypal,πατάω και ζητάω να αγοράσω τα 10 ευρώ χρόνο ομιλίας και εκει τέλος...Δεν μου δίνει την επιλογή να τα πάρω...Έστειλα email και μου απάντησαν να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο από τους τρόπους πληρωμής που είναι διαθέσιμος


Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ, σήμερα δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω αγορά credit με paypal, 2-3 φορές που προσπάθησα.

----------


## slipknot

Παίζει πάλι το paypal,προλάβετε πριν το χαλάσουν πάλι

----------


## CatMarg

Καλημερα.Ξερει κανεις ρε παιδια πότε εμφανίζεται ο αριθμος μου οταν καλω απο Νονο;Οταν δοκιμαζω απο σταθερο σε κινητο,δεν φαινεται αριθμος.Το ιδιο κ απο κινητο σε στθερο.Υπάρχει κάπου επιλογη ωστε να εμφανίζεται αν θέλουμε;Η να μην εμφανιζεται οταν δεν θέλουμε;Δεν ξερω αν εχει απαντηθει το ερωτημα μου,δεν μπορεσα να διαβάσω ολα τα μνμτα.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## africa_twin

> Καλημερα.Ξερει κανεις ρε παιδια πότε εμφανίζεται ο αριθμος μου οταν καλω απο Νονο;Οταν δοκιμαζω απο σταθερο σε κινητο,δεν φαινεται αριθμος.Το ιδιο κ απο κινητο σε στθερο.Υπάρχει κάπου επιλογη ωστε να εμφανίζεται αν θέλουμε;Η να μην εμφανιζεται οταν δεν θέλουμε;Δεν ξερω αν εχει απαντηθει το ερωτημα μου,δεν μπορεσα να διαβάσω ολα τα μνμτα.Ευχαριστώ.


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ,  εδώ ,  εδώ  και  εδώ !  :Wink:

----------


## CatMarg

> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ!


Σ'ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση..... :Smile:

----------


## mx1001

Ειναι 3 μερες που το site βαρεσε κανόνι , παρεπιπτόντως τα τηλεφωνα δουλεύουν ....
Ακυρο , ειναι ΟΚ

----------


## Maller

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Έκανα κι εγώ ενα λογαριασμό στο nonoh και έχω παρατηρήσει οτι το πρωϊ σε γενικές γραμμές έχω π.καλή ποιότητα αλλά το βράδυ κατά βάση έχω διακοπές.. 
2 ερωτήσεις από έναν αρχάριο λοιπόν:
1) το call back χρεώνεται; διάβασα κάπου οτι έχει ενα fee 5c , μπορεί κάποιος να μου το επιβεβαιώσει;
2) έχω φάει τον κόσμο να βρω μια συσκευή τηλεφώνου usb και ρωτάω τους πάντες αν είναι συμβατές με το nonoh αλλά όλοι μου λένε είτε όχι ή δεν είναι σίγουροι..εγω ήξερα οτι το συνδέεις και μιλάς, έτσι απλά..δεν είναι έτσι; και τι ρόλο παίζει αυτό το sip τελοσπάντων που διαβάζω συνέχεια;;
Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## kmpatra

Για το sip που λες,είναι πρωτόκολλο μεσα από το οποίο δρομολογούνται οι κλήσεις (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος δεν ειμαι και καλος στη θεωρία :P ) και εφοσον το υποστηριζει η εταιρια μπορεις να κανεις κλησεις από το pc χρησιμοποιώντας software (τα λεγόμενα softphones όπως sjphone,x-lite) ή αυνδέοντας ανάλογη συσκευή voip τηλεφωνίας (ethernet/usb voip phone,ata κλπ).
Αρα αν η usb συσκευή υποστηρίζει sip τότε και το nonoh υποστηρίζεται. Κοιτα εδώ στο software configuration για τις ρυθμίσεις:
http://www.nonoh.net/en/sipp.html

και εδώ για φτηνά usb phones:

http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...th=160_193_218
Κοίτα στις λεπτομέρειες ποια υποστηρίζουν sip (ειναι όλα της 1ης σελ. εκτος του τελευταίου νομίζω). Μειονέκτημα σε αυτα της onevoip οτι η εταιρια εχει κλεισει πλέον...και τα συνοδευτικά cd έχουν (μάλλον) παλιότερες εκδοσεις των softphone.

Αλλη επιλογή εδω

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.532094

συνηθως αυτά δεν ειναι ακριβώς "τα συνδεείς και μιλάς",χρειάζεται να τρέχει στο pc και το softphone που λέμε ρυθμισμένο με τα sip settings που βλέπεις παραπάνω.

Αν για το callback εννοεις το phone to phone ναι η κληση χρεωνεται (και η εισερχόμενη και η προς τον προορισμο που επιλέγεις) όπως γράφει εδω στο κατω μέρος http://www.nonoh.net/en/phone-to-phone.html ΑΛΛΑ δεν ξερω αν υπάρχει χρέωση οταν καλεις σε σταθερα στις free χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα,διότι βλέπω οτι παραπέμπει στον γνωστό τιμοκατάλογο που περιλαμβάνει και τα free.

----------


## Maller

Χίλια ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος!
Να' σαι καλά




> Για το sip που λες,είναι πρωτόκολλο μεσα από το οποίο δρομολογούνται οι κλήσεις (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος δεν ειμαι και καλος στη θεωρία :P ) και εφοσον το υποστηριζει η εταιρια μπορεις να κανεις κλησεις από το pc χρησιμοποιώντας software (τα λεγόμενα softphones όπως sjphone,x-lite) ή αυνδέοντας ανάλογη συσκευή voip τηλεφωνίας (ethernet/usb voip phone,ata κλπ).
> Αρα αν η usb συσκευή υποστηρίζει sip τότε και το nonoh υποστηρίζεται. Κοιτα εδώ στο software configuration για τις ρυθμίσεις:
> http://www.nonoh.net/en/sipp.html
> 
> και εδώ για φτηνά usb phones:
> 
> http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...th=160_193_218
> Κοίτα στις λεπτομέρειες ποια υποστηρίζουν sip (ειναι όλα της 1ης σελ. εκτος του τελευταίου νομίζω). Μειονέκτημα σε αυτα της onevoip οτι η εταιρια εχει κλεισει πλέον...και τα συνοδευτικά cd έχουν (μάλλον) παλιότερες εκδοσεις των softphone.
> 
> ...

----------


## nongrata

> Αν για το callback εννοεις το phone to phone ναι η κληση χρεωνεται (και η εισερχόμενη και η προς τον προορισμο που επιλέγεις) όπως γράφει εδω στο κατω μέρος http://www.nonoh.net/en/phone-to-phone.html ΑΛΛΑ δεν ξερω αν υπάρχει χρέωση οταν καλεις σε σταθερα στις free χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα,διότι βλέπω οτι παραπέμπει στον γνωστό τιμοκατάλογο που περιλαμβάνει και τα free.


Το free τρώει από τα ελεύθερα λεπτά που έχεις. Αν π.χ. έχεις 300 και καλέσεις Ελλάδα δυο σταθερά μέσω phone to phone τότε τα 300 γίνονται 150 διότι μετράει ένα λεπτό για το ένα σταθερό κι 150 για το άλλο. Αν η μιά γραμμή phone to phone χρεώνεται π.χ. προς μια χώρα που δεν είναι στους free προορισμούς και η άλλη όχι τότε χρεώνεσαι μόνο αυτή τη χώρα. Επίσης υπάρχει και το connection fee συνήθως 0,05 Ευρώ.

----------


## stefotaf

Γεια σας παιδια,

Νομίζω υπάρχει και μια εταιρεία που έχει αρκετά φθηνά στα κινητά,δεν έχει free τα χρεώνει όλα αλλά σε αρκετά καλές τιμές, οπότε τα 10 ευρώ σου τελειώνουν πιο
αργά και μιλώντας πολύ περισσότερα από τους άλλους πάροχους(nonoh,skype,voipdiscount k.t.l).Eίναι η www.megavoip.com,
επίσης και μια άλλη αρκετή φθηνή είναι η 12voip.com(νομίζω δεν υποστηρίζει 
τηλεφωνία με usb)

Eλέγξτε της τιμές και ενημερώστε

Καλές Απόκριες σε όλους

----------


## kostas2005

stefotaf δουλεύεις καιρο το megavoip ?
το έχεις δουλέψει με local access number?
Ρωτάω γιατι παλιοτερα το  actionvoip σε χρεωνε τα 3cent ακομα και αν δεν σηκωνε το τηλ αυτός που καλούσες?
Μήπως κανει τα ιδια ...?

----------


## InTranceWeTrust

Ναι έχει 0,04

All MegaVoip calls are subject to a 0.039 EURO connection fee. 

http://www.megavoip.com/rates


Rates are charged in Eurocents per minute and calls are rounded up to next minute. All rights reserved. Rates are subjected to change without notice.

Greece Mobile

PC to Phone: 3 ct/m
Phone to Phone: 4 ct/m +5ct Starttariff
SMS: 5.6 ct/sms
Access Number: 3 ct/m 

https://www.actionvoip.com/rates

----------


## stefotaf

Γεια σας παιδιά,
Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τα voip,θέλω να μου πείτε ποια εταιρεία voip είναι η καλύτερη
σε ποιότητα ήχου(χωρίς κολήματα και καθυστερήσεις) με SIP υποστήρηξη?

Δεν μου ενδιαφέρει μεσω mobile καθώς δεν έχω smart phone(Android,symbian κ.τ.λ.),μόνο
με SIP η softphone.Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει παλαιότερα αλλα δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος από της
nonoh,voipdiscount,12voip κ.τ.λ.
Αν κάποιος έχει την εμπηρία και έχει δοκιμάσει ας με ενημερώσει.

Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## africa_twin

> Γεια σας παιδιά,
> Μια ερώτηση σχετικά με τα voip,θέλω να μου πείτε ποια εταιρεία voip είναι η καλύτερη
> σε ποιότητα ήχου(χωρίς κολήματα και καθυστερήσεις) με SIP υποστήρηξη?
> 
> Δεν μου ενδιαφέρει μεσω mobile καθώς δεν έχω smart phone(Android,symbian κ.τ.λ.),μόνο
> με SIP η softphone.Εχω χρησιμοποιήσει παλαιότερα αλλα δεν έμεινα ικανοποιημένος από της
> nonoh,voipdiscount,12voip κ.τ.λ.
> Αν κάποιος έχει την εμπηρία και έχει δοκιμάσει ας με ενημερώσει.
> 
> Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Οι κλώνοι Betamax που ανάφερες με μέτρια και πάνω σύνδεση δουλεύουν από αποδεκτά μέχρι πολύ καλά. Αν θες τώρα κάποια με σίγουρα άψογη ποιότητα κάνε λογαριασμό στην Modulus έχει εγγυημένη απόδοση εφάμιλλη της PSTN. Είναι λίγο ακριβότερη από τους Betamax κλώνους αλλά και εδώ ισχύει το "ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις"  :Wink:

----------

